# Soluciones a problemas acústicos. Parte 2



## juanfilas (Ene 25, 2011)

Hola a todos, hoy vamos a seguir con esta serie de post para que todos aprendamos las cosas básicas (y no tan básicas) para armar un buen sistema Hi-Fi sin morir en el intento, en la primera parte de la serie Soluciones a problemas acusticos en bafles hablamos de todo un poco, difracción por borde, filtros pasivos, etc. luego seguimos con mediciones gb audio 6.5´´ -vifa xt25, dq25 -peerless 810103 donde se hablo de transductores (principalmente tweeters) y sus mediciones (mal hechas) para que luego acá: Como diseñar un monitor de estudio desde cero comparemos las mediciones bien hechas con las mal hechas, con los transductores sin empotrar y empotrados, vimos como construir el bafle, materiales absorbentes, sintonía, etc… y hablando de empotrar los tweeters, miren como quedaron los del nuevo proyecto “Concierto” 



Ya se que he repetido muchísimas veces, pero es importantísimo, hagan el esfuerzo que vale la pena, yo antes de tener fresadora, hacia los empotres con una trincheta a mano! Un trabajo de locos, pero el trabajo vale la pena por los resultados.En fin, ya hablamos mucho de esto, ahora vamos a hablar de la elección de los transductores, resonancias en la caja, colocación (además del empotrado) y algunos tips mas.Empecemos por la elección, es un tema complicadísimo, yo para elegir un juego de transductores puedo estar un mes viendo, comparando, entrado a reviews, viendo proyectos con los mismos, etc. Hay miles de transductores distintos de muchísimas marcas distintas, de toda clase de precios, calidades, tipos, etc. Lo primero que tenemos que pensar es: para que quiero los bafles y cuanto quiero gastar? Si queremos excelente calidad de sonido de nada sirve un transductor de 12´´ de 300 dolares si le vamos a añadir un tweeter de 1´´, si queremos escuchar música a mucho volumen, unos monitores de 5´´ tampoco nos van a servir, por mas calidad que tengan. Si tenemos poco dinero para construirlos, seguramente vamos a tener que sacrificar varias cosas, de nada sirve comprar el mejor transductor si luego no vamos a tener dinero para el bafle y el filtro (y estos también salen caros)…Una ves que sabemos lo que queremos y cuanto queremos gastar en los mismos (si tenemos bien clara la idea, no importa que no tengamos mucho dinero, si se hace bien los resultados son excepcionales) vamos a ver que hay que tener en cuenta a la hora de elegir un transductor.Como estamos hablando de transductores para armar algo que cumpla con el estándar “alta fidelidad” se supone de antemano que trae los parámetros T/S, estos son un montón de números que salen en el data sheet del transductor en cuestión, acompañados de otros datos (no menos importantes).Los primeros, que nos van a definir el comportamiento y respuesta en graves del transductor son: Qms, Qts, Qes, Vas, fs…en este post están excelentemente explicados por nuestro colega Eduardo (Ezavalla) Como diseñar cajas y medir los parametros Thiele-Small de los parlantes además de explicar como medirlos en caso de no tenerlos. Pero hay otros parámetros igualmente importantes que vamos a detallar ahora, que, si no los tenemos en cuenta podemos arruinar nuestro proyecto. 
Sensibilidad: se da en db. y nos dice que presión sonora vamos a tener cuando le apliquemos 2.83v (estándar) a 1m. de distancia, hay que tener cuidado en los transductores de 4ohm que muchas veces esta mal medido (si, hasta scan speak hace esto) y al aplicarle el mismo voltaje pero con menos impedancia, la potencia final es mayor. Elegimos un tweeter con una sensibilidad de 90.5db y luego un parlante de 92db… mal hecho! Vamos a tener que atenuar el transductor de graves y medios, dándonos una sensibilidad final del sistema menor de la que podríamos haber logrado con un tweeter acorde…Y por que tan importante la sensibilidad? Por que a mayor, menos potencia vamos a necesitar para el mismo spl, y esto es muy importante ya que normalmente los amplificadores Hi-Fi son de media o baja potencia, además de que a mayor sensibilidad menos recorrido va a tener la bobina para el mismo spl, y esto nos hace entrar en el siguiente item a tener muy en cuenta (para transductores de graves)

Xlineal y Xmax: Este parámetro es muy raro tenerlo en cuenta, pero es importantísimo, Xlineal nos dice el recorrido (hacia arriba y hacia abajo) que el transductor se mantiene dentro de la zona lineal (campo magnético constante) y Xmax el máximo recorrido soportado mecánicamente sin romperse el transductor. Las dos son importantes, vamos a ver por que: Supongamos que tenemos un excelente transductor, con una distorsión bajísima pero un recorrido lineal de 2mm… a bajo volumen (muy bajo) sonara de maravilla, pero apenas queramos escuchar un poco mas alto (siempre todos queremos eso) el parlante empezara a moverse fuera de la zona lineal y esto creara distorsiones de todo tipo dando un sonido horrible, por esto mismo la Xlineal es tan importante, de nada sirve un transductor de 100w con distorsión excelente… a 10w (siempre hablando de woofers para graves o graves y medios) lo normal es unos 4mm, si pueden busquen transductores de 5mm de Xlineal, a mas mejor. Lamentablemente recorrido y sensibilidad no van de la mano y por lo general a mas sensibilidad menos X lineal (de esto vamos a hablar en otro post, pero podemos adelantar que es por el largo de la bobina y el ancho del campo magnético, sumado al entrehierro, etc).Xmax: Quien en su vida no quiso escuchar su canción favorita a “todo lo que da” aceptémoslo, de ves en cuando queremos un buen volumen a costa de sacrificar un poco de distorsión, para esto es la Xmax, ver películas con terribles explosiones, música a altísimo volumen (ojo con esto, pueden quedar dañados los oídos) al igual que Xlineal, a mas mejor, además de que si es alta nos aseguraremos que no romperemos el woofer por problemas mecánicos.
Re y Z: La primera es la resistencia en corriente continua del transductor, la segunda en promedio a todas las frecuencias, es muy simple, nuestro ampli soporta impedancias de 8ohm máximo y compramos parlantes de 4ohm… apenas subamos el volumen quemamos la potencia, así nomás… siempre la Z del parlante debe ser mayor que la tolerada por nuestro amplificador, además de que si filtramos por pasivo se reduce mas todavía…

Le: Es la inductancia de la bobina del transductor, a menor mejor… por que? Como por esta circula una corriente, y encima se mueve, creamos un campo magnético variable que hace estragos ahí dentro del motor del transductor, esto se soluciona con anillos de cobre en el motor, que cortocircuitan las corrientes parásitas creadas, ( ya hablamos de los mismos acá: Soluciones a problemas acusticos en bafles en parlantes valores de 1mH es bueno, 0.5 muy bueno y menor excelente, en tweeters normalmente son mucho mas bajas del orden de 0.05mH.

Pistón área: Es el área del transductor que radia sonido y es directamente proporcional a la cantidad de horas que tenga el woofer o tweeter de diseño. Dos woofer de parecidas características de 7´´ pero uno de 120cm2 y el otro de 140cm2 van a tener igual respuesta en frecuencia, pero el de 140cm2 va tener mas sensibilidad y va a mover mas aire (beneficioso para los graves) No es un dato muy importante, pero si lo tomamos en cuenta suma su granito de arena. Vifa lanzo al mercado su nueva línea de transductores con un diseño muy avanzado, pero bajísima área de pistón… se están vendiendo poco solo por este motivo…

Función de transferencia: Es el típico grafico de respuesta en frecuencia que viene en el data sheet del transductor, es un tema complicado pero podemos resumirlo así: a mas plana, mas fácil de hacer el filtro y mejor distorsión lineal, pero (siempre hay uno) normalmente a mas plana, peor distorsión por íntermodulación, si vemos las graficas de los mejores woofer del mundo, son bastante caóticas… esto es por que es mejor sacrificar un poco de linealidad en respuesta, (además de que no mienten en la grafica) por mejorara en lo que mas se pueda la distorsión por íntermodulación. Por que es tan importante esta distorsión? Por que es la que nos define como se va a comportar el transductor cuando emita varios instrumentos al mismo tiempo, a mejor distorsión vamos a escuchar mas detalles en cada uno, y creanme, es IMPRESIONANTE la diferencia entre dos woofer similares pero uno con mejor distorsión por íntermodulación, escuchamos todos los instrumentos con detalles y muy limpio.
MMS: (masa móvil) es la masa del conjunto que se mueve, a mayor, peor respuesta en medios y agudos, cuanto mas baja sea, mejor, siempre y cuando la fs no sea muy alta (excepto que sea un transductor de medios o un tweeter). 
Fs: Es la frecuencia de resonancia, cuanto mas baja mejor, tanto en woofers como en tweeters, en el primero nos va a decir hasta donde podemos bajar en frecuencia con el diseño del bafle, en el segundo nos va a determinar hasta que frecuencia va a trabajar bien el tweeter (por lo general 2.5 veces mas que fs).

Diámetro: A mas, mejor respuesta en graves (mueve mas aire) pero peor respuesta en medios, hay que buscar un equilibrio, en un tres vías podemos jugar mas con el diámetro, pero en un dos vías, estamos limitados (siempre hablando de Hi-Fi) a unas 7´´ máximo y en algunos casos de conos ultra livianos a 8´´. 
Estos son los parámetros “cuantificables” pero hay otros que tenemos que tener en cuenta simplemente viendo el transductor: 
Material del la campana: lo ideal es que sea de aluminio ya que no es magnético, si es de hierro o chapa seguramente es un woofer malo.

Material y tecnología de cono: Hay miles de tecnologías y materiales, kevlar, carbono, polietileno, benceno, aluminio, etc. Y cada uno da un sonido distinto, con cualidades buenas y malas en cada uno. Vamos a resumir en grupos:
Materiales blandos (papel, polietileno, benceno, etc) En este grupo están desde los peores parlantes de radio china hasta el mejor transductor del mundo. Hay un problema con todos los conos de transductores: la energía acumulada. A mas rígido va a actuar mejor como pistón y nos va a dar mejores graves y mejor distorsión por íntermodulación, pero va a acumular energía y su distorsión armónica va a aumentar, esa energía hay que disiparla y en esto los materiales blandos son los mejores, hay que cuidarlos mas (excepto el polietileno) ya que si se mojan se arruinan, los afecta la humedad, además de que un golpe los rompe. Puede parecer que el papel es un material viejo y anticuado (el primer woofer hace mas de 100 años fue de papel) pero les aseguro que sigue muy vigente y los mejores transductores del mundo en el estado actual de la ciencia (hablando objetivamente) son de papel… la serie “revelator” de scan speak y la nueva "illuminator" (aunque no tan buena como la anterior), vean el 18w/8531g para medios y graves y estaran viendo un transductor EXCELENTEMENTE diseñado por todos lados… y su cono es de papel. Materiales rígidos (kevlar, fibra de carbono, aluminio) Su distorsión es bajísima y su rendimiento en graves excelente, pero al ser tan rígidos, acumulan energía y su respuesta suele ser mas caótica, son mas difíciles de filtrar y su sensibilidad suele ser bastante baja, igualmente, son excelentes transductores y por igual precio es probable que un woofer rígido sea mejor que uno blando si lo filtramos bien. Conos compuestos: si, el kevlar y la fibra de carbono son materiales compuestos, pero estamos hablando de otro tipo de material: son conos que usan lo mejor de cada mundo, fibra de carbono revestida en polietileno o papel, kevkar con benceno, etc. son el estado actual de desarrollo y juntan la rigidez con la absorción de energía. (el woofer que yo elegí para este proyecto es de este tipo, ya lo vamos a ver mas adelante) 
Motor magnético: todo el mundo cree que a mas grande mejor… pero no es así (en parte) primero, con los nuevos imanes de neodimio los motores son pequeñisimos, segundo a mas “imán” menos sensibilidad… pero hay algo que remarcar, a mas “imán” o a mas fuerte campo magnético si queremos hablar con propiedad, es un motor que maneja mejor la íntermodulación con sus consiguientes mejoras en sonido…

Diseño abierto o cerrado: Si es abierto (se ve la bobina por los lados) mejora la compresión y da un sonido mas limpio, además de que la bobina esta mejor ventilada, si es cerrado vamos a tener mas compresión pero tenemos la ventaja de que ninguna partícula valla a terminar entre la bobina y el motor magnético destruyendo nuestro querido parlante. Igualmente, si es abierto mucho mejor.

Cámara de resonancia (en tweeters) Es una cámara detrás del imán rellena con material amortiguador, esta mejora la respuesta, la distorsión y baja la frecuencia de resonancia, osea muchas ventajas para tan simple invento, si la tiene seguramente es un excelente tweeter, aunque hay muchos tweeters excelentes que no la tienen, analicen bien los parámetros anteriores si no la tiene. en la foto la camara de resonancia del XT25 (debajo del iman, la foto salio media oscura).

Ver el archivo adjunto 42140

Brida: (solo en tweeters) si es metálica mejor, aunque hay excelentes tweeters con brida de plástico (uno de mis tweeters favoritos tiene brida de plástico el Vifa XT25)
Bueno, creo que son los mas importantes, si falta alguno avísenme o si Uds. tienen otros parámetros para analizar un transductor compártanlo ;-)Veamos un ejemplo, como elegí mis transductores:



Primero que quiero y cuanto tengo para gastar? Yo quería un proyecto ambicioso, con excelente distorsión en todo sentido, pero no es un monitor de estudio, sino simplemente un "monitor" (obviamente para un estudio de grabación sirve con creces) osea que también necesitaba buen manejo de potencia y buen rendimiento en graves, dinero? sabia de antemano que voy a gastar bastante (además de que es investigación para mi, que me dedico a vender estos “chiches”) pero como aprendo con esto, lo considero dinero bien gastado por mas de que no los pueda disfrutar por mucho tiempo… Los transductores elegidos fueron Scan Speak 18w/8545k00 y Vifa XT25 que podemos ver en la foto de arriba, por que? Hagamos un análisis…

El woofer, cono de fibra de carbono revestido con celulosa (papel) para amortiguar… un material sobresaliente, excelente comportamiento de pistón pero también muy amortiguado, motor magnético SD1 (simetrical drive) este es enorme (controla bien y excelente distorsión por íntermodulación y tiene mucho cobre para las corrientes parásitas) ademas de que la fase de reproducción es casi cosntante... campana de aluminio muy rígida que mantiene todo en su lugar, etc… sus datos t/s son mas sobresalientes: Fs 28hz (es un 7´´) inductancia 0.4mH (excelente) Piston Area 145cm2 EN UN 7´´!! Sensibilidad 87.5db (bastante alta para el siguiente punto) Xlineal +-6.5mm  son 13mm de recorrido sin distorsión! Y Xmax de -+10mm!!! vamos a manejar bien los 100w que tiene sin problemas… Pero no todo es oro por aca, es un woofer muy difícil de filtrar, con una ruptura muy caótica, además de que sale bastante caro. Elegirlo fue difícil, en este rango de precios hay excelentes woofers, pero para las necesidades mías fue la mejor elección, Scan Speak sabe lo que hace 

Ver el archivo adjunto 46498

El tweeter fue mas fácil, use uno con el cual ya tenia bastante experiencia y su sonido es INCREIBLE el Vifa XT25, es sobresaliente por donde se mire, se habla maravillas de el en internet pero también hay mucha gente que lo odia… por que? Por su directividad, a 30°  ya no llega a 20khz, pero a mi esto no me influye ya que son bafles para sentarse a escuchar música y no andar caminando por toda la casa… Los parámetros, sobresalientes todos, fs 500hz, cámara de resonancia, impresionante distorsión lineal y no lineal y encima es “relativamente económico” como dije antes, lo único que lo separa de tweeters de 200 dólares en USA es la directividad…

Ver el archivo adjunto 42139

Ya tengo los drivers elegidos, como ven, son muchas cosas a tener en cuenta, para este proyecto pase mas de un mes buscando y leyendo… una tarea ardua, pero que si se hace bien los resultados van a ser mejores…

Ya hablamos muchos de transductores, veamos como instalarlos en un bafle (que ya calculamos con winISD, LspCad u otro programa):

Con Eduardo (ezavalla) estuvimos discutiendo mucho de como amortiguar bien un bafle, lean bien este link donde hay muchísima info. útil (en ingles) SB1980-3way es para una caja cerrada, pero usando mucha brea asfáltica y un método “flotante” para agarrar el woofer logra un q muy bajo de la caja con 6mm de espesor de madera…en fin leanlo si pueden. En un bass reflex es menos crítico todo esto pero hay que tenerlo en cuenta. Para mi caso voy probar con algún material amortiguante (como el silastix) pegado en la madera alrededor del woofer, vamos a ver si funciona…igualmente por la calidad de construcción y la cantidad de madera el Qm va a ser bajo, pero si no llegamos al valor que queremos, la brea asfáltica es la sagrada solución, una capa de 5mm en todas las paredes interiores (calculen el volumen interno para usar la misma) y el Q baja mucho, todos los fabricantes de “reputación” la usan.

Para la frecuencia de resonancia de la caja yo use un método simple pero eficaz, con un micrófono (no tiene que ser bueno) grabo el sonido que emite la madera al golpearla con un nudillo, si esta entre los 2khz o mas, no se hace nada, si es menor pongo refuerzos, como pueden ver en la imagen, hay un refuerzo al medio y arriba (auque estos como lo ven parece que están de mas, en esa zona se va a rebajar el frente para reducir la difracción por borde, dejando el mdf debilitado. 



Cuando colocamos el woofer, por el frente como siempre, empotrado, pero el lado de atrás es importante también, siempre (SIEMPRE) hay que hacer un bisel a 45°, este ayuda a la onda sonora a “salir” por detrás, además de que reduce la compresión, dándonos un sonido mas nítido.





Parece que no es tan importante por que queda dentro del lado de la caja, pero es importantísimo, y más si el woofer tiene imán muy grande que entorpece el paso.

Por ultimo vamos a ver un invento que voy a probar con este proyecto (off topic: les gusta el nombre “Concierto” para el mismo, es un bafle comercial y le tengo que poner nombre… ).
Cuando vinos difracción por borde, vimos que es importante que estos mantengan distancias distintas del woofer para que no tengamos un “pico de difracción” por simetría con el woofer, la idea es hacer un bisel a 45° variable con un escalón, para que la distancia al woofer sea mas variable (secreto he!) acá lo pueden ver debajo del bisel del woofer:



Vamos a ver como se comporta… esperemos que funcione. Bueno es todo por hoy, en este hilo voy a ir poniendo adelantos del proyecto, como siempre digo, mis diseños son comerciales, no tengo problemas en que los copien para uso personal, pero si veo que los están vendiendo tendré que hacer las denuncias correspondientes. Si quieren añadir algo, haganlo, es un post para todos 
Saludos a todos, escuchen mucha música en vivo y disfruten!

Juan


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 25, 2011)

Que te puedo decir????


----------



## juanfilas (Ene 25, 2011)

gracias Edu, acabo de editarlo un poco para que sea mas "leible" y gracias por los links, como siempre son de mucha ayuda.

Dentro de poco vamos a ver como suenan con filtrado activo


----------



## cejas99 (Ene 25, 2011)

Tus aportes son una maravilla, mucha información importante, de mucha ayuda para el proyecto que estoy realizando.

Muchas gracias.

Saludos !!!!!


----------



## juani84 (Ene 25, 2011)

Hola. Felicitaciones por el trabajo realizado!!.
Esta muy bueno y muy completo. Me es de mucha utilidad.
Todo lo referido con la acústica-audio me gusta mucho (te cuento que me recibí hace poco de ingeniero electrónico, todavía me resulta raro decirlo...jajaja) y quería comprarme un libro para tratar de aprender un poco más este tema.
Tienen algún libro que les haya sido particularmente útil???
Como empezaron a incursionar en este mundo???
Esta claro que después uno adquiere conocimientos de muchas formas (foros como este, paginas de audio, etc, etc.) Pero yo quiero un libro para empezar donde estén las cosas mas "ordenadas" por así decirlo.
Hago la pregunta extensiva también a Eduardo (ezavalla) que también sabe un montón y sus aportes me han sido de gran ayuda.

Gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## juanfilas (Ene 25, 2011)

hola Juani, primero FELICITACIONES POR RECIBIRTE! (yo estudio administración de empresas pero no le digas a nadie) Libros no he leido muchos, si muchos textos, por lo general estan en ingles, tenes desde el texto de beyma (muy basico, para empezar, en castellano), los textos de thiele-small (estan es castellano) hasta los papers de linkwitz que casi todos los ha subido ezavalla al foro (mas avanzado y en ingles) los de Wolfgang Klippel (avanzado en ingles) despues hay cientos, entra al directorio de che.es y tenes para aburrirte de leer, lee los manuales de LSPCad que aunque no lo creas hay mucha info, despues siempre leo el blog de troelsgravesen.dk y el de zaphaudio.com, tenes los pcpfiles que hay bastante info util y accesible para empezar, hay varios papers sobre sistemas bass reflex, cerrados (estan en el directorios de che.es) que se yo, ahora no me acuerdo, libros tenes "acustica en los recintos" mas orientado a salas de escucha, no me acuerdo ahora los titulos, despues los busco y te paso los titulos, como siempre tenes este foro que tenes desde los tipicos post que dicen "tengo este parlante que caja hago sin medir nada" hasta los que crea o se mete ezavalla y muchos otros "eruditos" que ahora no me acuerdo y normalmente hay mucha info util, y despues lo mas importante es la experimentación, ahi te van a ir surguiendo las dudas, cada vez mas avanzadas y vas a saber buscar mejor lo que necesites. cualquier duda consulta tranquilo

saludos

Juan


----------



## juani84 (Ene 25, 2011)

Ok. Muchas gracias Juan.
Algunos de las cosas que mencionas las conozco, las he mirado e incluso leído.
Mi idea es ver si consigo un libro, donde poder encontrar la información "mejor presentada" para tener la base y después, en base a eso buscar lo que necesite en papers o cosas por el estilo, que suelen ser mas puntuales.
Igualmente voy a hacer una recorrida por los lugares que me pasaste para ver qué encuentro.
Gracias nuevamente.

Saludos


----------



## juanfilas (Ene 25, 2011)

mmm, libros la mayoría que vas a encontrar están en ingles, pero date una vuelta por alguna librería online de España que es muy posible que encuentres algo, si tenes tarjeta de crédito internacional no vas a tener problemas en comprarlos, ademas de que no salen caros (en comparación con lo que sale un libro en argentina) aparte de que el cambio es el oficial (mas barato) y al instante los podes descargar en formato para e-book o pdf,  proba y contanos como te fue


----------



## juanfilas (Ene 26, 2011)

Buenas, dejo algunos textos de audio y acústica que por lo menos a mi me sirvieron bastante, estan todos en castellano, no puedo subir los libros por que pesan mucho, hay de todo un poco, desde bastante basico hasta algunos que hay que leer dos veces para entenderlos y profundizar bien, espero que les sean utiles, en otro momento subo otros que tengo por ahi, aunque si buscan bien por el foro seguro que estan y en internet esta todo 

saludos


----------



## tatajara (Ene 26, 2011)

muy bueno lo tuyo juanfilias

saludos


----------



## juani84 (Ene 26, 2011)

Muchas gracias Juan.
Ya los bajé y ya mismo me los pongo a leer....para entretenerme en las vacaciones...jajaja.
Algunos apuntes, por ejemplo, los que subió ezavalla, los baje y los fui leyendo.
Gracias por tu tiempo y dedicación.

Saludos..


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ene 27, 2011)

juanfilas:
Veo que has utilizado para tus distintas cajas el material MDF, fibrofacil o DM. ¿No has contemplado utilizar otros materiales dado que el MDF presenta entre sus desventajas un mòdulo de Young fijo y su comportamiento no es homogèneo y lineal y tambièn tiende a resonar entre los 200 y 400 Hz que nos es fàcilmente atenuable con los materiales absorventes màs usuales?
He visto que en bafles construidos con parlantes de calidad comparables a los que empleaste utilizan maderas màs adecuadas (de cierta dureza y firmeza).
Otra cosa que he visto que en las cajas bass reflex se puede llegar a sobrepasar la excursiòn màxima de la membrana fàcilmente cuando se cae por debajo de la frecuencia de corte de la caja (que suelen tener altas pendientes de atenuaciòn de 18 a 24 dB por octava). El conjunto de masa de aire contenida dentro del tubo de sintonìa y el muelle o resorte que es el aire contenido dentro de la caja (excluyendo el del tubo de sintonìa) ya no responde en este punto de funcionamiento.
En este punto de funcionamiento ya no son muy predecibles las distorsiones y la integridad del parlante.
La caja trabaja como un sistema resonante (transductor + muelle o resorte + masa del aire del tubo de sintonìa). De ahì el tìpico pico en la respuesta amplitud-frecuencia de ciertos sistemas subamortiguados.
Las ondas estacionarias que se producen en este tipo de cajas deben estudiarse detenidamente ya que son muy crìticas.
La respuesta temporal no es de las mejores.
¿Has medido la influencia del woofer en el tweeter (intermodulaciòn acùstica por las vibraciones de la caja)?
Igualmente, has hecho un buen trabajo de armado y terminaciòn.
Saludos


----------



## juanfilas (Ene 28, 2011)

El mdf es uno de los materiales mas homogeneos utilizables para hacer bafles, por supuesto, hay mejores, pero la versatilidad del mdf es única y lamentablemente no puedo trabajar granito. Todo se mide y calcula, la resonancia de la caja todavia no la puedo medir ya que no esta terminada (falta una tapa que suma mas rigidez) pero te aseguro que va a estar muy por encima de 400hz . Y lo que decis de la sobreexcursión y la respuesta transitoria se hablo mucho en este post: mediciones gb audio 6.5´´ -vifa xt25, dq25 -peerless 810103 esta todo calculado y medido, por supuesto que en una caja cerrada la respuesta transitoria es mejor, pero la potencia admisible es menor y el F3 es menor tambien, hay que buscar un equilibrio, siempre hay que sacrificar algo, por eso hay que tener bien claro que queremos, yo para este proyecto queria un bafle de excelentes cualidades por donde se mire, por eso use un 8545k ya que su respuesta transitoria es excepcional y por mas que pierda un poco al ser bass reflex sigue muy por encima de otros diseños cerrados con otros transductores. La pendiente de atenuación de este proyecto no corresponde a ningun Q conocido, se asemeja a un butterworth pero no es igual, ya vamos a ver como queda cuando la mida. La sintonia es a 37hz... casi no hay info musical debajo de esas frecuencias asi que no me preocupa la sobrescursión, al revez, calculo que este sistema va a mantener el woofer en su zona lineal con cualquier música a buena potencia (como dije antes, tiene que ser versatil) Todo se mide una vez termimado el bafle y por supuesto que se hace en condiciones reales de uso con el woofer y el tweeter sonando, simpre va a haber interacción entre los transductores, pero no creo que tenga problema por efecto doppler en el tweeter, en el bafle anterior a este que se habla aca: Como diseñar un monitor de estudio desde cero a buen volumen no se podia notar con el tacto si la caja estaba vibrando... esta es mas rigida todavia...
Hoy subo mas adelantos, para las mediciones falta todavia, pero calculo que la semana que viene o la otra voy a tener los datos.

saludos



diegomj1973 dijo:


> juanfilas:
> Veo que has utilizado para tus distintas cajas el material MDF, fibrofacil o DM. ¿No has contemplado utilizar otros materiales dado que el MDF presenta entre sus desventajas un mòdulo de Young fijo y su comportamiento no es homogèneo y lineal y tambièn tiende a resonar entre los 200 y 400 Hz que nos es fàcilmente atenuable con los materiales absorventes màs usuales?
> He visto que en bafles construidos con parlantes de calidad comparables a los que empleaste utilizan maderas màs adecuadas (de cierta dureza y firmeza).
> Otra cosa que he visto que en las cajas bass reflex se puede llegar a sobrepasar la excursiòn màxima de la membrana fàcilmente cuando se cae por debajo de la frecuencia de corte de la caja (que suelen tener altas pendientes de atenuaciòn de 18 a 24 dB por octava). El conjunto de masa de aire contenida dentro del tubo de sintonìa y el muelle o resorte que es el aire contenido dentro de la caja (excluyendo el del tubo de sintonìa) ya no responde en este punto de funcionamiento.
> ...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 28, 2011)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Veo que has utilizado para tus distintas cajas el material MDF, fibrofacil o DM. ¿No has contemplado utilizar otros materiales dado que el MDF presenta entre sus desventajas un mòdulo de Young fijo y su comportamiento no es homogèneo y lineal y tambièn tiende a resonar entre los 200 y 400 Hz que nos es fàcilmente atenuable con los materiales absorventes màs usuales?


No sé que tiene de malo que el Módulo de Young sea fijo  ...mas me "preocuparía" si el material fuera alineal y anisotrópico...pero no se de donde sale eso 
Además, la frecuencia de resonancia no es una propiedad solo del material sino de las dimensiones de la caja...así que los 200 a 400 Hz...para que tamaño de caja?


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ene 28, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> No sé que tiene de malo que el Módulo de Young sea fijo  ...mas me "preocuparía" si el material fuera alineal y anisotrópico...pero no se de donde sale eso
> Además, la frecuencia de resonancia no es una propiedad solo del material sino de las dimensiones de la caja...así que los 200 a 400 Hz...para que tamaño de caja?





ezavalla dijo:


> No sé que tiene de malo que el Módulo de Young sea fijo  ...mas me "preocuparía" si el material fuera alineal y anisotrópico...pero no se de donde sale eso
> Además, la frecuencia de resonancia no es una propiedad solo del material sino de las dimensiones de la caja...así que los 200 a 400 Hz...para que tamaño de caja?



Ezavalla:

Lo del mòdulo de Young se menciona en PCPfiles de www.pcpaudio.com y ademàs en otras pàginas como www.ellisaudio.com y otras màs que no recuerdo ahora, pero que son muy respetadas en la comunidad. Hay bibliografìa que podès consultar como un pequeño y bàsico libro de Charles-Henry Delaleu (Altavoces y cajas acùsticas), donde tambièn se menciona algo al respecto, si no mal recuerdo.

Como resultado de experiencias de Briggs autor del libro "Haut parleus" en relaciòn con la calidad de los materiales a emplear en la construcciòn de las cajas, menciona: "Cualquiera que sea el tipo de caja acùstica estudiado, es imposible obtener de ella una reproducciòn de buena calidad antes de llegar a eliminar las resonancias de paredes. Cuanto màs grandes sean los paneles tanto màs imperiosa es esta regla. El sandwich de arena entre hojas de contrachapado se aconseja para los paneles de grandes superficies. El ladrillo, el màrmol y el cemento son excelentes, pero conducen a realizaciones intransportables. Para los paneles de dimensiones medias serà suficiente emplear el contrachapado duplicado por encolado de un material bastante blando, como el isorel".

De hecho, un estudio màs a fondo nos revela que la mejor soluciòn consiste en emplear diferentes materiales a fin de generar velocidades de propagaciòn diferentes.

Hay oscilogramas que indican el amortiguamiento de las vibraciones de diversos paneles. Briggs emplea un mecanismo donde se hace deslizar una bola de acero en el interior de un tubo (el tubo es solo para aplicar a la bola una fuerza que es constante cuando la bola llega a golpear al panel a estudiar). Se emplea ademàs un aceleròmetro y un osciloscopio para registrar las oscilaciones del panel a consecuencia del choque recibido de la bola. Acà, juanfilas menciona lo del golpe con los nudillos en el panel, para intentar verificar de alguna manera "caseramente" esto con ayuda de un simple micròfono.

Lo que quiero de alguna forma hacer entender es que si en el presupuesto de unas cajas de esa calidad (por lo que veo que se intenta realizar) son por lo general los transductores los que se llevan la parte màs pesada en la incidencia del presupuesto (a parte de la mano de obra), màs sabiendo que son transductores probablemente traìdos del extranjero con valores muy altos en dòlares, pregunto: ¿los materiales y los refuerzos de la caja no son importantes y no merecen una inversiòn en investigaciòn y dinero mayor al que normalmente le destinamos todos (me incluyo), o sòlo es el parlante el que hace toda la magia?. La caja suele considerarse tambièn como instrumento musical, no nos olvidemos. Sino para eso construyamos bombos de MDF o quenas de tuberìa plàstica, si total da lo mismo!!!. En fin...

Como materiales con sus propiedades vibracionales de peor a mejor Briggs experimenta:

1-Contrachapado de 2cm de espesor (peso de 60x60cm de panel = 2,3Kg)
2-Contrachapado de 1cm de espesor, reforzado segùn sus diagonales por listones de 3,8 x 2,2cm de secciòn. Peso 3,1Kg
3-Contrachapado de 1cm de espesor, forrado con 12mm de celotex. Peso 3,7Kg
4-Weyroc o novopan de 12mm de espesor. Peso 4,2Kg
5-Contrachapado de 1cm de espesor recubierto de 5mm de Kelseal. Peso 5,4Kg
6-Panel enarenado: 1cm de contrachapado + 2cm de arena + 1 cm de contrachapado. Peso 16Kg
7-Panel de cemento de 5cm de espesor. Peso 43Kg.

Otra configuraciòn muy sugerible es un "sandwich" de 2cm de aglomerado + 3cm de hormigòn + 2cm de aglomerado.

El hormigòn, el màrmol, la pizarra son materiales excelentes para las cajas de graves, pero es absolutamente necesario utilizarlos en espesores importantes (5cm aprox.); de lo contrario, se ponen a vibrar en el bajo medio.

*Lo de 200 a 400Hz son como dije "una tendencia" y habrà que verificar si estas cajas (con sus dimensiones dadas) sean el caso donde esas resonancias puedan darse en cantidades que puedan afectar una buena reproducciòn. Es ese rango de frecuencias que le puede quitar inteligibilidad al programa musical y darle una "coloraciòn gris" que se le llama. Cada elemento unitario y a su vez el conjunto armado tienen su propia frecuencia de resonancia y requieren de una determinada energìa impulsional para que ello suceda. Habrà que verificar...

Gracias


----------



## juanfilas (Ene 28, 2011)

Hay soluciones mas inteligentes que poner paredes enormes de hormigon para resolver las vibraciones de la caja, como te dije antes, aca en este diseño no tengo problemas de vibraciones y de forma de que sean "bafles movibles" (igual pesan como 35kg c/u).con ezavalla estuvimos hablando sobre unos bafles de el sr. Linkwitz que usando solamente 6mm de madera y brea asfáltica lograba un Q bajisimo y ningun problema de vibraciones ni resonancias...

Y sobre el presupuesto  no se si has visto mis trabajos, pero a la parte que mas le presto atención es a la caja, y tambien donde mas invierto, ovbiamente los transductores son caros, pero se elijen, se compran y punto. Todo el diseño, calculo, mediciones, modificaciones, etc. se hacen sobre la caja y no escatimo en nada para su fabricación. Que en este post solo se halla hablado de la elección de los drivers y la compresión no quiere decir que solamente le preste atención a eso, esto es una serie de articulos y quiero profundizar en cada uno sobre un tema en especial.

Y sobre el modulo de young... todavia no entiendo a que queres llegar, este define como se comporta un material elástico ante esfuerzos y este debe ser lineal e isótropo, osea, constante, si usamos materiales anisotropicos tal vez es un medio mas complicado para que una onda lo atraviese, pero tenemos concentraciones de esfuerzos que imposibilitan el calculo. Todos los materiales que nombras son isotropos, hasta el hormigon cuando se estudia como un todo se coincidera y se comporta de manera lineal

pd: esta noche subo fotos de una prueba de acabado negro piano que hice


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 28, 2011)

Diego:
Tal como te comenta Juan, hay formas mas inteligentes (por no decir con mucho mas fundamento teórico) de atenuar las resonancias de las paredes. El estudio que citás parece útil, pero en verdad...no dice nada, y propone una serie de materiales que sin especificar bajo que condiciones se aplican, son poco menos que "inusables". En *ellisaudio *el mismo autor comenta el resultado de su experiencia con un sandwich de cemento ...pero solo hace un estudio con el oído ...así que no se puede llegar muy lejos con esa opción (pero el mismo lo reconoce). Yo te pido que leas la primera parte de *este mismo link* que recomendó Juan mas arriba, para que veas cual es el approach de Linkwitz para analizar este tema...y es un estudio hecho entre 1976 y 1978....así que verás los años que lleva esto....
Te sugiero que tengas cuidado cuando leas sobre estos temas, por que hay mucha fantasía y fanatismo por cosas que no necesariamente son reales, ciertas y mensurables. Te lo digo, por que sin una caracterización técnica del problema que estás enfrentando, cualquiera puede mandar cualquier fruta y hacer parecer que esa solución es la mas deseable .
Alguien puso, hace un tiempo, un link a unos baffles de granito negro (o marmol...no recuerdo )...y un cuando se veían preciosos, todos los comentarios y mediciones que aparecían eran completamente subjetivas y sin ningún rigor técnico..por lo que si vos duplicabas esos baffles, no tenías como medir en las mismas condiciones que el que los hizo....y por ende, no había comparación posible (aparte de que cada baffle pesaba un par de toneladas).


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ene 28, 2011)

Ezavalla:

"""Tal como te comenta Juan, hay formas mas inteligentes (por no decir con mucho mas fundamento teórico) de atenuar las resonancias de las paredes.""" 

¿Conocès todos los detalles de la experiencia de Briggs que emplea para verificar el comportamiento vibratorio de diversos materiales y arribar a un resultado comparativo de distintas propuestas tècnicas?:enfadado:
¿Vos crees que èl no tiene suficientes fundamentos teòricos y que su mètodo no es inteligente y cientìfico?:enfadado:
Lo que èl expone es una experiencia con distintas configuraciones planteadas (discutibles o no) pero las verifica y las mide y bajo esa comparativa puede darnos una idea a todos los que acudimos a los resultados de su experiencia de què configuraciòn puede darnos màs neutralidad vibracional para nuestras cajas (que no agregue ni quite nada al programa musical, solo sea, de acuerdo al caso, para encausar la energìa posterior del transductor hacia los frentes de radiaciòn deseados).

"""El estudio que citás parece útil, pero en verdad...no dice nada, y propone una serie de materiales que sin especificar bajo que condiciones se aplican, son poco menos que "inusables"."""

El MDF que se empleò: ¿què estudio vibracional tuvo? ¿El del golpecito de nudillos?

Ahh! me olvidaba: ¿Y los 2 KHz que se mencionan de la respuesta a los nudillos, de dònde lo sacaron?

Para tu cerrado conocimiento te comento que hay estudios vibracionales desde 1883 donde Rigollot y Chavanon medìan las amplitudes vibratorias de placas y membranas basados en el mètodo de Poggendorff.

Otro estudio màs conocido es el de Chladni (figuras de Chladni para encontrar las lìneas nodales y poder ubicar los refuerzos mecànicos correspondientes).

Hoy se pueden usar la termografìa o la espectrografìa por làser.

Creo que todos los estudios que te menciono son basados en el mètodo cientìfico y està muy lejos de estos el mètodo de los nudillos. En fin....

"""Yo te pido que leas la primera parte de *este mismo link* que recomendó Juan mas arriba, para que veas cual es el approach de Linkwitz para analizar este tema...y es un estudio hecho entre 1976 y 1978....así que verás los años que lleva esto...."""

Ahh! ¿Ese tal Linkwitz que mencionàs la tiene màs clara porque es una pàgina que leès vos?

"""Te sugiero que tengas cuidado cuando leas sobre estos temas, por que hay mucha fantasía y fanatismo por cosas que no necesariamente son reales, ciertas y mensurables. Te lo digo, por que sin una caracterización técnica del problema que estás enfrentando, cualquiera puede mandar cualquier fruta y hacer parecer que esa solución es la mas deseable ."""

Yo no baso mi experiencia en el audio guiàndome de fantasìa y fanatismo. Justamente si recurrìs a mis post vas a ver que he sido y soy uno de los màs influyentes o "hinchap...otas" para experimentar con circuitos y dar piè a nuevas experimentaciones. Porque sucede a veces que hay mucho ruido y pocas nueces, en ciertos participantes. Yo prefiero ser y seguir siendo de los que rompen y hacen ruido màs no sea sòlo con las càscaras de las nueces!!!

Mi interès no es mandar fruta y confundir a la gente del foro sino como dije en alguna ocasiòn: dar lo mejor de mì desde la parte tècnica y compartir mis experiencias, basadas desde lo tècnico y lo puramente de rigor cientìfico.

Yo no desmerezco el bruto trabajo que hizo Juanfilas, es màs, yo no podrìa haberlo hecho. Es precioso y nos enriquece tècnicamente. El trabajo seguramente tiene virtudes como tambièn carencias y es bueno para el foro mencionarlas todas, aunque la menciòn de las carencias o errores en el trabajo puedan herir egos.

Es màs, me interesarìa que Juanfilas pueda a futuro mejorar sus trabajos y poder disfrutar sus beneficios.

Gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 28, 2011)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> ¿Conocès todos los detalles de la experiencia de Briggs que emplea para verificar el comportamiento vibratorio de diversos materiales y arribar a un resultado comparativo de distintas propuestas tècnicas?:enfadado:
> ¿Vos crees que èl no tiene suficientes fundamentos teòricos y que su mètodo no es inteligente y cientìfico?:enfadado:
> Lo que èl expone es una experiencia con distintas *configuraciones planteadas (discutibles o no) pero las verifica y las mide y bajo esa comparativa puede darnos una idea a todos los que acudimos a los resultados de su experiencia de què configuraciòn puede darnos màs neutralidad vibracional para nuestras cajas* (que no agregue ni quite nada al programa musical, solo sea, de acuerdo al caso, para encausar la energìa posterior del transductor hacia los frentes de radiaciòn deseados).


Claro que lo verifica y lo mide, pero si pretende utilizar cemento, granito, arena, sanguches de mortadela o pasto para hacer un baffle, sinceramente no le veo la inteligencia...y como vos mismo dijiste "discutibles o no"...y en este caso son bastante discutibles...a menos que te guste la investigación por la investigación misma pero sin aplicación práctica. Vos sos libre de hacer tus baffles de la manera que prefieras...pero intentar justificar la importancia de esos resultados aplicados a los baffles lo veo muuuuy dudoso. Si yo quisiera podría estudiar el comportamiento vibratorio del petroleo...pero si resulta muy bueno, que voy a hacer? recomendar baffles de petróleo   ...no se si se entiende el punto...



diegomj1973 dijo:


> El MDF que se empleò: ¿què estudio vibracional tuvo? ¿El del golpecito de nudillos?
> Ahh! me olvidaba: ¿Y los 2 KHz que se mencionan de la respuesta a los nudillos, de dònde lo sacaron?
> Para tu cerrado conocimiento te comento que hay estudios vibracionales desde 1883 donde Rigollot y Chavanon medìan las amplitudes vibratorias de placas y membranas basados en el mètodo de Poggendorff.
> Otro estudio màs conocido es el de Chladni (figuras de Chladni para encontrar las lìneas nodales y poder ubicar los refuerzos mecànicos correspondientes).
> ...


En la prueba que hizo Juan, el explicó que golpeó con los nudillos y captó el ruido con un micrófono y le aplicó la FFT para ver la respuesta en frecuencia...encontrando los 2 kHz. No sé que tan confiable es ese método, pero si hubieras leído a S. Linkwitz....(sigue abajo)



diegomj1973 dijo:


> Ahh! ¿Ese tal Linkwitz que mencionàs la tiene màs clara porque es una pàgina que leès vos?


...hubieras encontrado que él si aplica un método sólido, barriendo en frecuencia los parlantes y *relevando las resonancias de la caja* con un pickup...lo que está lejos del golpe con los nudillos, pero mas lejos todavía del análisis de sandwiches de cemento, arena y demas yerbas esotéricas...[He marcado lo de resonancias de la caja por lo que te dije antes: no me importa la resonancia de una plancha de MDF de 18mm x 1.90m x 2.60m o de un bloque de garnito de 4 toneladas de peso...hay que medir la de la caja armada por que es ahí donde aparecen en relación al sonido generado por los parlantes...OK? Cualquier otro estudio puede ser bueno para el estudio de los materiales, pero no para un baffle)

Y no...no te lo recomiendo por que sea el tipo que yo leo, aunque sí que lo leo y estudio, sino por que fué el quien hizo las mayores contribuciones al mundo del audio en cuanto al análisis y conformación de la respuesta de parlantes y baffles...y esto no lo digo yo...lo dice *el mundo entero*, así que antes de leer a tantos delirantes que hay sueltos por ahí, deberías recurrir a la gente que verdaderamente sabe del tema :enfadado:



diegomj1973 dijo:


> Yo no baso mi experiencia en el audio guiàndome de fantasìa y fanatismo. Justamente si recurrìs a mis post vas a ver que he sido y soy uno de los màs influyentes o "hinchap...otas" para experimentar con circuitos y dar piè a nuevas experimentaciones. Porque sucede a veces que hay mucho ruido y pocas nueces, en ciertos participantes. Yo prefiero ser y seguir siendo de los que rompen y hacen ruido màs no sea sòlo con las càscaras de las nueces!!!



Claro que he leído tus posts, en especial ese tema que vas actualizando sobre el seguidor de fuente para audio. Me parece interesante todo el estudio que has hecho y que estás haciendo, por que te va a iluminar bastante. Pero en lo que a mi concierne, la teoría que rige el funcionamiento de ese esquema ya la conozco, y no me es necesario gastar dinero y esfuerzo para arribar a las conclusiones que vos estás llegando....y que se conocen de hace años y son completamente predecibles. Por que seamos sinceros...las ultimas cifras de distorsión que has mostrado no son nada halagadoras para el año 2011, y pretender usar parlantes con una eficiencia de 100 dB/W/m para poder usar este seguidor a una potencia de 100mW y minimizar la distorsión...hummm... no me parece muy coherente para la época en la que estamos. Te repito, vos sos libre de hacer los análisis e implementaciones que se te ocurran y usarlas para tu deleite personal si así es el caso, pero estamos en una situación parecida a la de los baffles de cemento y granito...



diegomj1973 dijo:


> Mi interès no es mandar fruta y confundir a la gente del foro sino como dije en alguna ocasiòn: dar lo mejor de mì desde la parte tècnica y compartir mis experiencias, basadas desde lo tècnico y lo puramente de rigor cientìfico.


Yo nunca dije que fueras vos el que mandaba fruta, sino los sitios que leías...


----------



## juanfilas (Ene 28, 2011)

Muchachos, no discutamos, por supuesto que todos los estudios son buenos y no desmerecemos a nadie, el tema es que van con distinta orientación, uno busca el máximo amortiguamiento de las vibraciones sin importar como y el otro busca lo mismo pero manteniendo el peso y tamaño "manejable" Tanto linkwitz que lleva muchísimos años (y con muchísimo dinero para comprar y probar lo que quiera) y manteniendo la OBJETIVIDAD por encima de todo (como me gusta a mi y Ezavalla) midiendo todo y desarrollando algunos de los mejores bafles del mundo y Ellisaudio que hizo un estudio profundo (no leí lo que dice que midió a "oído" pero calculo que también tiene excelente instrumentación para mediciones objetivas) han aportado a esta ciencia, pero al igual que ezavalla, me parece menos "objetivo y mensurable" yo no quiero discutir, simplemente tengo mi punto de vista e intento ser siempre lo mas imparcial posible hasta que no desarrollo algo en mi taller y lo mido por mi cuenta. Por supuesto, empecé hace poco "comercialmente" y en mi taller (todavía amateur) no tengo espectrografos ni grandes maquinas que me faciliten el trabajo, pero hago lo que puedo con mis conocimientos y los nuevos que voy adquiriendo, en fin, todos aportamos algo y todos tenemos nuestros puntos de vista, Ezavalla aveces tiene una forma de escribir que "molesta" a varios, pero es su manera y la respeto, y te aseguro que sabe y comparte muchísimo.

Los 2khz que comentas los hice así: con el ecm8000 grabo el sonido que emite la madera al golpearla con algo rígido que no amortigüe nada (mis nudillos o una vara de madera rígida) subo la grabación a algún editor de audio y veo la fundamental del sonido grabado, en el pico de esta fundamental esta la resonancia de esa parte del bafle, cuando lo haga de nuevo con el frente ya pegado (se esta secando en este momento   )lo grabo y subo al foro. Ya se que es un método vago y poco "científico" pero ayuda a guiarse, yo no te puedo asegurar que la frecuencia de resonancia es justo 2khz, pero puedo ver si voy por el buen camino o no.
Y ya se que el trabajo tiene carencias, todos los tienen, pero bueno, la idea es reducirlas al mínimo, manteniendo un valor comercial aceptable, un tamaño y peso aceptable etc.

Bueno, como les prometí, hay avances, la amortiguación interna ya esta terminada y traje la primera prueba del acabado negro piano, le falta mucho (hay rayones y no esta 100% plana, genera aberraciones en el reflejo, puse una cámara de fotos negra que es lo mas difícil de reflejar para que vean bien el brillo, ademas de que no lije con lija del 2000 y 3000, solo 1000) pero va bien encaminada, les gusta?










Ver el archivo adjunto 47169









saludos!


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ene 28, 2011)

Juan:

OK. 100% de acuerdo contigo.

Te felicito por el trabajo.

Espectacular la terminaciòn de las placas de los bafles!. Al nivel de grandes fabricantes!. Veo que utilizàs fieltro y guata para el damping y que pusiste en tensiòn mecànica dos caras del bafle. Muy buen trabajo, como dije antes.

PD: Si te sirve mi pequeña contribuciòn, voy a estar muy contento. Especialmente fijate si la experiencia con el mètodo de las figuras de Chladni te sirve para localizar los puntos donde ubicar los refuerzos entre las placas y en ellas mismas (por los dibujos de los vientres y valles que se dispongan en las pruebas).

Muy amable y hasta pronto!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 28, 2011)

La put***** que está bonito!!!!! y eso que todavía le falta lijarlo   
Me imagino la locura que va a quedar...
Sos un MAESTRO!!!!!!!!!! que termiunación!!! LPM!!!!!


----------



## Tavo (Ene 28, 2011)

Repito el comentario de Eduardo:


ezavalla dijo:


> Que te puedo decir????


Solo que yo le agrego algunos más.   

La verdad, estos aportes son increíbles, se nota todo el tiempo Juan tu profesionalismo cuando hablás y redactás el texto.. 
Estos aportes valen oro. Algún día cuando tenga dinero para invertir en unos buenos monitores voy a seguir todos los pasos a raja-tablas. 

Oops, creo que se te pasó algo por acá...


			
				JuanFilas dijo:
			
		

> Re y Z: La primera es la resistencia en corriente continua del transductor, la segunda en promedio a todas las frecuencias, es muy simple, nuestro ampli soporta impedancias de 8ohm *máximo* y compramos parlantes de 4ohm… apenas subamos el volumen quemamos la potencia, así nomás...


Ahí va "mínimo", ya que impedancia máxima creo que no hay límite. Si el ampli soporta* como mínimo 8 ohms*, con un transductor de 4 volamos el ampli, como bien decías.

Felicitaciones Juan!  

Saludos.


----------



## juanfilas (Ene 28, 2011)

Diego, cualquier método es bienvenido y se agradece, voy a ver si lo puedo estudiar y aplicar.
La unión de fieltro y guata da resultados excelentes, lo ideal es antes del fieltro una capa de brea asfáltica de unos 5mm para bajar el Qm, pero en este caso dada la rigidez del sistema me pareció que no era necesaria ya que el Qm va a ser muy bajo y encima al ser bass reflex no impacta tanto.

Eduardo, ese acabado es a mano, con la lijadora queda mejor (menos aberración) igualmente la placa es plana, pulir un bafle de 45cm de alto y con muuuchos cortes y bordes va a costar 1000 veces mas...

Tavo: toda la razón, yo lo pensé por el lado de "carga máxima" pero puse impedancia, queda aclarado.
Eduardo también encontró un error, donde dice Xlin y Xmax, por "norma" van al revés, Xmax es la lineal (aunque pocos fabricantes lo respetan) y Xlin es el máximo tolerable mecánico


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 28, 2011)

juanfilas dijo:


> Eduardo, ese acabado es a mano, con la lijadora queda mejor (menos aberración) igualmente la placa es plana, pulir un bafle de 45cm de alto y con muuuchos cortes y bordes va a costar 1000 veces mas...


Seee...claro que 1000 veces mas, pero después... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Juan:
Vos decís que con lijadora queda mejor...pero con cual lijadora? Una de banda o una orbital convencional? Por que tengo una orbital medio ordinaria, pero para esto podría servir...si es la que se usa, claro...

Otra pregunta: La laca que usaste es negro brillante? o el brillo es por el laburo que has hecho? Por que yo estaba por comprar negro satinado (por acá vale $45 el litro para 6m²)...pero ya me gustó esta otra


----------



## juani84 (Ene 28, 2011)

Hola.
Yo también te quería preguntar por la laca. Creo que negro satinado queda mucho más delicado que el negro brillante. Hice varios trabajos en MDF y también pinté bastante con laca (de varios tipos).
Vos que laca usas?? Acá., en La Plata se consigue marca Giordano, y en particular la mayoría de las veces usé laca catalizable, que es de dos componentes (de paso les digo, no se vayan a olvidar de ponerle el catalizador porque no se seca nunca más sino....y es realmente así.).
Respecto al MDF, la parte más difícil es hacer que quede bien en el canto, en especial si tiene el borde curvo (una moldura). En el centro (que queda expuesto en los bordes) el MDF es mucho menos denso que en las superficie, y absorbe mucha más pintura, resultando un poco más dificil cubirlo bien con la pintura...
Por supuesto que siempre la usé con soplete (en particular, con el equipo Adiabatic). No creo que se pueda lograr un resultado bueno pintando a pincel. (si alguno lo logró, que me diga y me saque del error...jajaja).

Saludos a todos.


----------



## juanfilas (Ene 28, 2011)

Mi lijadora es orbital, así que calculo que no vas a tener problemas, acordate siempre lija por un buen rato la madera para que quede lisa y después pinta, con la pintura lija sin agua (el grano es mas grueso y sale directamente el polvillo y la madera esta desprotegida contra la humedad y podes arruinarla) cuando lijes la laca si o si usa agua con jabón (el bafle ya esta protegido)

la pintura es negro mate, satinada también te sirve (igual acordate, mate: fácil, satinado: normal,  brillante: difícil… para que te vas a complicar si el acabado se hace con la laca y con cualquier pintura vas a tener el mismo “negro profundo”) así que la laca si o si brillante, si queres acabado "piano” tiene que ser laca brillante, lamentablemente es la mas difícil de aplicar.

juani: yo uso pintura y laca "sherwin williams " y aunque no lo creas.... pinto con pincel, como hay que lijar todas las manos da lo mismo como apliques la pintura y la laca, tal vez pintando con soplete lijes menos al ser mas uniforme la capa de pintura, pero igualmente como va al 50% diluida, con pincel aplicando manos finas queda perfecto


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 28, 2011)

juanfilas dijo:


> Mi lijadora es orbital, así que calculo que no vas a tener problemas


Coooooool!!!!!   



juanfilas dijo:


> la pintura es negro mate, satinada también te sirve (igual acordate, mate: fácil, satinado: normal,  brillante: difícil… para que te vas a complicar si el acabado se hace con la laca y con cualquier pintura vas a tener el mismo “negro profundo”) así que la laca si o si brillante, *si queres acabado "piano” tiene que ser laca brillante, lamentablemente es la mas difícil de aplicar*.


No tan coooool!!!!   



juanfilas dijo:


> juani: yo uso pintura y laca "sherwin williams " y aunque no lo creas.... pinto con pincel, como hay que lijar todas las manos da lo mismo como apliques la pintura y la laca, tal vez pintando con soplete lijes menos al ser mas uniforme la capa de pintura, pero igualmente como va al 50% diluida, con pincel aplicando manos finas queda perfecto


Cooooool!!!!   Es por la que estuve averiguando...


----------



## juani84 (Ene 29, 2011)

juanfilas dijo:


> juani: yo uso pintura y laca "sherwin williams " y aunque no lo creas.... pinto con pincel, como hay que lijar todas las manos da lo mismo como apliques la pintura y la laca, tal vez pintando con soplete lijes menos al ser mas uniforme la capa de pintura, pero igualmente como va al 50% diluida, con pincel aplicando manos finas queda perfecto



Ahhh, pensaba que para lograr ese acabado tan parejo era imprescindible que sea pintado a soplete. También es verdad lo que decís que pintando a soplete lijás menos porque te queda una capa mucho más uniforme.
Cuantas manos de pintura le das aproximadamente para lograr esa terminación?? si tengo que arriesgar diría que unas 4 o 5 (y no sé si no son más...jajaja.).
Y luego de la última mano, también lo lijas, no?? para emparejar las pinceladas. O sea que la laca queda en última instancia, lijada, eso no le saca brillo?? que grano usas??
Por último, por curiosidad, la laca "sherwin williams" también es catalizable (de dos componentes)??

Gracias.
Saludos..


----------



## juanfilas (Ene 30, 2011)

manos de pintura de 3 a 5, dependiendo de lo plano que este el mdf, y si hasta la ultima mano va lijada, la ultima mano de pintura le doy lija del 1000,queda gris, por los micro surcos de la lija, pero al momento de aplicar la laca se pone negro oscuro por que "llena" todos los micro poros y surcos (obviamente hay que limpiar antes con paño húmedo para sacar todo el polvillo) la laca son unas 5 manos normalmente, entre mano y mano uso lija del 800-1000 y la ultima del 1000 después del 2000 y 3000 finalmente. la laca no es catalizable.


----------



## angelwind (Ene 31, 2011)

Con respecto a los poros (mas grandes de los lados rebajados o curvos), pueden cerrarlos con masilla colorada de chapista (creo que es a la piroxilina).
Y supongo que antes de la laca darán un par de manos de primer, no?


----------



## juanfilas (Ene 31, 2011)

yo no uso masilla, uso cola para tapar los poros, y primer si es buena la pintura no hace falta, por lo menos en el mfd el esmalte sintético se agarra muy bien.


----------



## juani84 (Ene 31, 2011)

Muchas gracias por las respuestas juanfilas.

Respecto a lo que preguntaba angelwind, como primer mano me parece mas apropiado darle un "fondo blanco para madera" (así se llama), tengan en cuenta que si la laca es catalizable es fondo *también* tiene que ser catalizable, sino, después se "levanta" la pintura.
De todos modos, yo pinte bastante sobre MDF, con esmalte, laca blanca, negra y transparente tanto en brillantes como satinadas. En algunas ocaciones primero apliqué una mano de fondo (transparente o blanco según sea la laca) y pienso que no indispensable la primer mano de fondo, aunque también es verdad que ésta hace que sea más fácil aplicar las siguientes manos y que la madera absorba la laca mas "parejo".
En el caso del MDF, por ser una especie de "carton" bastante uniforme, la laca es absorbida bastante parejo (salvo que el lijado haya sido bastante profundo). En cambio, en caso de maderas, la absorción es mucho más desigual, por los nudos, las vetas, etc...etc... En este último caso el fondo resulta mas útil.

Saludos..


----------



## juanfilas (Feb 3, 2011)

Buenas a todos, despues de unos dias sin avances por falta de tiempo, ayer pude hacer los cortes, salieron todos bien menos uno! se aflojo la guia que mantiene la sierra a 45° y me hizo el corte variable entre 40 y 50° :enfadado: . Por suerte es arreglable pero voy a tener que modificar un poco el diseño (unos 4mm) esta noche subo fotos de como va quedando. 

saludos


----------



## angelwind (Feb 6, 2011)

juanfilas dijo:


> yo no uso masilla, uso cola para tapar los poros, y primer si es buena la pintura no hace falta, por lo menos en el mfd el esmalte sintético se agarra muy bien.


El problema es que cuando tapás tornillos, agujeros o lo que sea con masilla plástica se produce absorción despareja... entonces es mejor unificar con primer.


----------



## juanfilas (Feb 8, 2011)

Buenas, despues de unas pequeñas vacaciones  vuelvo con los bafles . Aca les dejo unas fotos de los avances, hice los cortes pero no he podido avanzar mas... les paso unas fotos y cualquier duda pregunten, ya me voy a poner al dia con el foro que parece que ha estado movidito


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 8, 2011)

Hola Juan! La verdad es que están quedando muy bonitos!!!!  
El laburo que te tomás para conformar esos bordes es una cosa de locos , por mas que los cortés con sierra y fresadora...
Lo único que "no me gusta" (y quien soy yo para que no me guste? ) es el desplazamiento lateral del tweeter, aun cuando desconozco que filtros les vas a aplicar. Yo sé que lo has hecho por el tema del baffle-step, pero en pruebas que he realizado en esta configuración, siempre se nota acústicamente la desviación del lobulo de radiación. Como en tu caso la estructura es simétrica, vas a notar (creo) que el punto de escucha óptimo está un poco mas cerca de los baffles que de costumbre.
Cuidá que tipo de filtros les vas a poner....

Saludos!


----------



## juanfilas (Feb 8, 2011)

Los filtros... todavia no mido nada asi que no se que va a quedar, igualmente, todo cambia la forma del lobulo de radiación, hasta la frecuencia de corte, inclinación de los bafles, etc... la idea (para arrancar) es un 2do orden en el woofer + notch para alisar la frecuencia y 3er orden para el tweeter + notch en su fs para bajar el punto de cruce a unos 2000hz... vamos a ver que sale, igualmente para probar hay tiempo calculo que los vas a poder escuchar ya que en estos dias ya ensamblo todo para medir. La put* computadora mia me esta dando problemas para medir la fase   espero poder solucionar el problema lo antes posible, no se por donde esta el error...


----------



## detrakx (Feb 9, 2011)

Fijate, generalmente para medir fase tenes que hacer una realimentacion con la placa de sonido. Ajustar bien el valor de la velocidad del sonido, y por ultimo medir bien la distancia del mic al diafragma para cargar la diferencia de tiempo.

Pregunta a que se debe que el woofer lo filtras con un 2do orden y el Tw con 3er orden. ?
Digamos ese orden demas del Tw es para ajustar la fase vs frecuencia asi queda similar al del woofer ?

Por ahi lei, un comentario tuyo al respecto, que al aplicar el filtro bien calculado, al parlante y luego medis te encontras con sorpresitas en la respuesta final del bafle.

A mi me paso varias veces esto, intente corregir con el allpass de L-R  y los resultados fueron nefastos. 

Saludos.


----------



## juanfilas (Feb 10, 2011)

detrakx dijo:


> Fijate, generalmente para medir fase tenes que hacer una realimentacion con la placa de sonido. Ajustar bien el valor de la velocidad del sonido, y por ultimo medir bien la distancia del mic al diafragma para cargar la diferencia de tiempo.
> 
> Pregunta a que se debe que el woofer lo filtras con un 2do orden y el Tw con 3er orden. ?
> Digamos ese orden demas del Tw es para ajustar la fase vs frecuencia asi queda similar al del woofer ?
> ...


 

Si, hago todo como siempre pero me tira cualquier fase... tal vez sea el adaptador de impedancias que esta jodiendo, todavia no he tenido tiempo de verlo en detalle. La distancia obviamente hay que dejar el micrófono fijo y medir el woofer y el tweeter desde el mismo lugar, un mínimo movimiento y las fases van a tener distindo punto de referencia...

Lo de 2do orden para el woofer y 3ro para tweeter es una solución que me gusta mucho ya que: las fases quedan mas pareciadas (dependiendo de como reproduce el transductor, pero ya se de antemano con estos que reproducen casi en fase) la sensibilidad del sistema no baja mucho ya que solo tenemos una bobina en serie con el woofer que va a ser de buen calibre para reducir al minimo su resistencia, si hago 3er orden en el woofer al poner dos bobinas bajo mucho la sensibilidad, ya de antemano son woofers "pesados" de mover, se necesita buena potencia para sacarle todo el jugo, igualmente es para empezar, tal vez quede totalmente diferente a lo que estoy diciendo, tengo que ver como se integran los dos transductores...

Las sorpresitas en el calculo es si solo medimos la función de transferencia y calculamos el filtro solo con esta, como el programa no tiene la fase de los transductores, calcula solo el desfase del filtro, al medir, como ningún transductor reproduce en fase, la respuesta final es muy diferente a lo calculado, pero si medimos bien la fase y la cargamos no tenemos por que preocuparnos ya que ahora si se tienen todas las variables cargadas.

Espero tener tiempo libre la semana que viene (hoy viajo a bs as hasta el domingo asi que no voy a poder avanzar nada) y experimentar lo que mas pueda ya que voy a tener los bafles terminados pero sin pintar...

saludos

Juan


----------



## Tavo (Feb 10, 2011)

Esos bafles te están quedando de lujo Juan. Tengo envidia por estar en los pies de Eduardo. 
Ojalá los pudiese escuchar. 

Solo una pregunta Juan, ¿En que frecuencias van a estar los cortes?
Me da mucha intriga, ya que los bafles son de dos vías, y no se como vas a hacer para cubrir desde los 500Hz (supongamos) hasta los... 3KHz... O sea, todo se respondería indicando la frecuencia de corte de ambos filtros. Woofer y tweeter.

La verdad que tus trabajos se merecen muchos de estos ->  
La perfección hecha realidad. 

Saludos Juan!


----------



## juanfilas (Feb 11, 2011)

hola tavo, el corte va a estar en algún lugar entre los 1800hz y 2500hz  todo depende de como se puedan integrar los transductores, para poder filtrar tan bajo va a hacer falta una red notch en la fs del tweeter (si se filtra a menos de 2100hz)

saludos

Juan


----------



## juanfilas (Feb 16, 2011)

ya lijado y listo para sus primeras pruevas, hoy ensamblo borneras, woofer y tweeter y mañana mido y calculo el crossover, tambien paso foto  del cobre esmaltado para empezar las bobinas 







saludos

Juan


----------



## Tavo (Feb 16, 2011)

Está quedando de lujo eso Juan!! En serio, esos detalles de fresados que le das quedan espectacular, además imagino (o recuerdo) que por algo lo hacías así, creo que por la forma en que el transductor (woofer o tweeter) irradia el sonido.... 

Me encantan tus trabajos, los hacés excelente! 

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 16, 2011)

Eso va quedando *I.M.P.E.C.A.B.L.E* !!!!!!!!!
Que laburo tan grooooossssooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## Tavo (Feb 16, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> Eso va quedando *I.M.P.E.C.A.B.L.E* !!!!!!!!!
> Que laburo tan grooooossssooooooo!!!!!!


Me parece que Juan no acostumbra a hacer los baffles (o monitores) con MDF de 10mm... 


(y no lo aprendí de él, tengo la costumbre desde el primer baffle que hice)


----------



## juanfilas (Feb 16, 2011)

tavo, que estos bafles u otros que he subido sean de 18mm o mas no quiere decir que todos sean así, tengo un equipito portátil que no quería que quede pesado y use aglomerado de 12mm, quedo muy bien. Usar buen grosor de madera ayuda, pero la verdadera azaña es calcular para que no entre en resonancia. Espero que tu equipo quede bien, pero como te dicen todos acá, estas trabajando un montón y podrias trabajar solo un poquitin mas y tener resultados mucho mejores, saludos

Juan


----------



## Tavo (Feb 16, 2011)

juanfilas dijo:


> tavo, que estos bafles u otros que he subido sean de 18mm o mas no quiere decir que todos sean así, tengo un equipito portátil que no quería que quede pesado y use aglomerado de 12mm, quedo muy bien. Usar buen grosor de madera ayuda, pero la verdadera azaña es calcular para que no entre en resonancia. Espero que tu equipo quede bien, pero como te dicen todos acá, *estas trabajando un montón y podrias trabajar solo un poquitin mas y tener resultados mucho mejores, saludos*
> 
> Juan


Si Juan, es muy acertado lo que decís. También ahora estoy en duda.

La verdad, tengo un signo de interrogación grande como una casa en la cabeza. Por que?
Simple.
Pensé en replicar este mismo bafle, es decir, hacer otro IDÉNTICO, con los mismos materiales, mismas medidas, mismo armado, ideéntico; y hacer como dicen ustedes un PAR (2) de baffles BIEN.
Pero tengo un problemaa!!! 
Que si haría eso, de todos modos sería en vano!! Porque la caja NO está calculada con los parámetros, y de nuevo estaría en la incógnita "¿Sonará bien?"...

Y cabe aclarar, que a esta altura ya llevo gastados más de 300 pesos en materiales y mano de obra (algunos trabajitos delicados los llevo al carpintero, un tipo moooi prolijo).
Por ejemplo, hoy a la mañana compré un tarro de "cemento de contacto", de 500cm3: Ya lo gasté. Eso si, también ya había comprado dos tarros más de 1/4 litro del mismo adhesivo...

O sea, nada es barato. Todas las cosas suman. Por ejemplo, cada plancha de corcho de 3mm me sale 16 mangos, y tuve que comprar dos. Las maderas (todas), me salieron algo de 70 mangos... Y bueno, montón de cosas más (carpintero, cerca de $100)...
TODO SUMA.

*Entonces, llegué a una decisión final:*
Voy a terminar "esta cosa" y ver que resultados me ofrece. Luego, independientemente de si quede bien o no este invento; voy a hacerme mis baffles tan esperados, PEEEEEEROOOOO, con los parámetros T/S y woofers de 8" de Gabriel Basile. (GB Audio).

O sea, tengo SUPER entendido que los parámetros T/S son... IMPRESCINDIBLES! Pero hay casos (como este) que lamentablemente no los pude aplicar. (por mi inexperiencia, )

Muchas gracias por cada uno de tus comentarios Juan (lo mismo de Eduardo), aprendo un montón de ustedes, cada día se algo más sobre acústica/electrónica.
Sinceramente, gracias. (por desburrarme cada vez un poquito más. )

Saludos Juan!!


----------



## juanfilas (Feb 20, 2011)

respuesta final con filtro 3er orden para los dos transductores medida a 1 metro (muy suavizada para interpretar los datos) antes de 1 khz la sala mueve todo pero después no tanto, hice muchas mediciones a muchas distancias y lugares para ver como se comportaban y mas o menos me dio parecido a esta que es la estándar, hoy pude escuchar un poco de música (un embole ya que esta armado uno solo) pero realmente es espectacular, principalmente como se escucha cada instrumento por separado y las voces pfff impresionante. El pico a 100hz es por la sala, paso respuesta del bass reflex, la f3 quedo en algo de 35-36hz (sub woofer... para que)

pd: hice un nuevo metodo (muy cientifico  ) para ver las vibraciones.. puse una moneda de 25 centavos de canto arriba del bafle y puse a sonar el bass mekanic (muuuchos graves) con mucha escursión del parlante y durante 2 horas no se cayo, asi que rígido quedo  tengo el video (después lo subo) saludos a todos!


----------



## lDIMEBAGl (Feb 20, 2011)

Muy bueno che! una pregunta...como haces para medir la respuesta asi? me gustaria medir los mios a ver que sale.

Gracias
Jorge.


----------



## juanfilas (Feb 20, 2011)

necesitas un mic de mediciòn, un pre con alimentacion phantom, un adaptador de impedancias (es muy facil de hacer) una potencia y con eso + el soft (sweepscope, arta, justMLS, etc) ya podes hacer mediciones, saludos Jorge


----------



## juanfilas (Feb 21, 2011)

Buenas dejo video de la prueba (de noche, se ve muy mal...) y unas fotos, estuve todo el día midiendo para afinar el crossover pero el mejor fue el que simule (es impresionante la precisión de la simulación) ahora solo falta armar el otro para escucharlos en estereo y una ves que este satisfecho al 100% pasar a la pintura













saludos!


----------



## angel36 (Feb 21, 2011)

cualquier cosa que pueda pensar en decirte en verdad me quedaría corto....... recién hoy veo  el tema y le pegue una vista rápida nomas........IMPECABLE!

esto esta para leer con calma....al menos para mi....je

Esfuerzo, voluntad, ganas y por sobre todo se nota que sabes lo que ases te felicito viejo muy buen aporte y gracias por compartirlo..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 21, 2011)

Juan:
Que te resultó de la medición de la distorsión?


----------



## juanfilas (Feb 22, 2011)

edu, excelente, el primer armónico por debajo de -50db y el 2do, 3ro y 4to por debajo de -60db, hoy a la tarde subo las graficas, que lamentablemente el mejor programa para medir distorsión es el sweep scope que no puedo poner el archivo de calibración del mic y sale el pico entre 10khz y 20khz, igualmente para el fin buscado sirve. saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 22, 2011)

OK. Y no necesitastes el notch, no?
Te dije...me parecía que la frecuencia de corte del tweeter estaba muy lejos de la del crossover y no iba a molestar...


----------



## juanfilas (Feb 22, 2011)

mira, no lo hice todavia, hoy si puedo lo armo y mido la respuesta con y sin notch, he estado mas enfocado en afinar el filtro, el corte final quedo en 2200hz 3er orden, pero si puedo hoy hago la comparación, el tema es que por mas que la frecuencia de corte del tweeter este lejos de su Fs, este no tiene ferrofluido que amortigue, y por mas pequeña que sea la señal en 500hz esta molesta, a la tarde paso data nueva.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 22, 2011)

juanfilas dijo:


> mira, no lo hice todavia, hoy si puedo lo armo y mido la respuesta con y sin notch, he estado mas enfocado en afinar el filtro, *el corte final quedo en 2200hz 3er orden*, pero si puedo hoy hago la comparación, el tema es que por mas que la frecuencia de corte del tweeter este lejos de su Fs, *este no tiene ferrofluido que amortigue, y por mas pequeña que sea la señal en 500hz esta molesta*, a la tarde paso data nueva.


OK. Probalo a ver que tal vá, pero tené en cuenta que con una fs=500Hz y cortado en 2K2Hz con un tercer orden, vas a tener más de 40dB de atenuación a los 500Hz....y se la vas a tener que pegar mas o menos fuerte para medir la distorsión...


----------



## juanfilas (Feb 22, 2011)

si, por lo que lei, en donde mas se nota la mejora es en la distorsión a altas frecuecuencias ya que el diafragma pasa a moverse mucho menos mejorando la distorsión por intermodulación, igualmente, hasta que prueve no es nada seguro, tal vez como decis vos, ya a 500hz son -40db y la mejora es infima...


----------



## dmgvenezuela (Jun 12, 2011)

De verdad que un tremendo post, felicitaciones a juanfilas, la informacion de la forma en la cual pinta para obtener ese acabado a pincel me dan alas para intentarlo sobre aglomerado de 30mm que es lo que tengo para hacer mis cajas acusticas, que increible el acabado que se obtiene, increible de verdad! lo de los bordes tremenda precision! yo no podria experimentar con ello, no tengo nada para hacer eso ademas de que con aglomerado seria la panacea hacerlo, tal vez lo intente con una pieza a ver que tal. excelente esas cajas, nada que envidiarles a bafles de xxxxxxxxxxxx dolarucos


----------



## juanfilas (Jun 14, 2011)

Gracias dmgvenezuela, la idea es compartir todo para que todos podamos armar cosas buenas con poco dinero (o por lo menos menos que uno comercial) 

Saludos


----------



## pactis (Jul 12, 2011)

Viejo, lo tuyo es exelente, impecable ese acabado negro piano.
Ya termine mis DIY, ahora se viene la medida y calibracion!?.
Te felicito por todo el empeño que le pones a lo que haces y por transmitirlo tan generosamente.
Abrazo.


----------



## juanfilas (Jul 13, 2011)

Gracias pactis, tus cajas van de 10, el acabado es complicado, pero con paciencia va a quedar de 10

Saludos


----------



## marabito (Jul 10, 2016)

Hola juan, ante todo y como dicen todos,(pero es la verdad) felicidades ,realmente muy bueno tu trabajo, y la forma como lo compartís y lo comunicas, si bien paso mucho tiempo desde la  publicacion del post , yo lo ley recién ahora, es que hay tantos que ponerse al dia, tiene sus tiempos, tengo una consulta respecto a la construcción de los paneles de una caja, quisiera emplear el metodo sanwich y la aplicación de brea que señalas ,pero a unas cajas de gran volumen (300 litros +-) (llevarían 1 jbl 18" + 1 jbl 10"+driver jbl 2"),mas los refuerzos internos respectivos, quisiera me orientes si la idea te parece viable o con un espesor de mdf importante es suficiente. Ojal leas el post si bien ha pasado mucho tiempo desde el ultimo.


----------



## juanfilas (Jul 12, 2016)

marabito dijo:


> Hola juan, ante todo y como dicen todos,(pero es la verdad) felicidades ,realmente muy bueno tu trabajo, y la forma como lo compartís y lo comunicas, si bien paso mucho tiempo desde la  publicacion del post , yo lo ley recién ahora, es que hay tantos que ponerse al dia, tiene sus tiempos, tengo una consulta respecto a la construcción de los paneles de una caja, quisiera emplear el metodo sanwich y la aplicación de brea que señalas ,pero a unas cajas de gran volumen (300 litros +-) (llevarían 1 jbl 18" + 1 jbl 10"+driver jbl 2"),mas los refuerzos internos respectivos, quisiera me orientes si la idea te parece viable o con un espesor de mdf importante es suficiente. Ojal leas el post si bien ha pasado mucho tiempo desde el ultimo.



Si es bass reflex no armaría un sandwitch, solo mdf de 25mm o mas y listo.

pd: si vas a usar un 18" veo mal el 10", pondría un 8 o 7 pulgadas (de última dos) para pode cortar el driver mas arriba y que suene mas limpio.

Saludos!


----------



## marabito (Jul 13, 2016)

hola Juan, gracias por la ayuda ,voy a optar por tu sugerencia con respecto a la caja, preguntas:la capa de brea liquida en el interior en este caso se sugiere o no, ....otra, yo también pensé que el 8 " seria mas facil de cortar arriba, pero el 18" no llega a mas de 200hz, el 8" llegaria tan abajo sin inconveniente? Los modelos de los parlantes son:     JBL 2441H (4 ohm) , JBL 2426H (driver, acoplado con bocina jbl  2344a)
Y para los medio bajos seria como indicaste vos : 8" (tendre que ver que se consigue en  jbl en esta pulgada) o un 10" JBL 2202H) todos los parlantes americanos de vieja escuela, un saludo y de nuevo gracias por tus valiosos aportes,-


----------



## juanfilas (Jul 13, 2016)

Si es réflex no hace falta brea, con un buen espesor basta, y por supuesto buenos refuerzos, toda aislación extra siempre es bienvenida, pero luego de cierto punto la ganancia es tan chica que es inescuchable.
 Yo creo que 8" anda perfecto, imagínate que en mi sistema estoy cortando un 5-6" en 80hz, vos estas seguramente buscando un SPL mayor, pero si buscas cierta calidad, un 10 se queda muy corto arriba al igual que una compresión con diafragma de 2", fíjate que hay buenos drivers con diafragma fenólico de 1" o 1 1/4" que te van a hacer ganar mucho bien arriba.


----------



## marabito (Jul 14, 2016)

hola Juan , disculpa mi ignorancia , no entiendo (cortar un 5/6" en 80hz,) como lo interpreto? tenes un sub que trabaja hasta 80hz, y el 5/6" lo haces trabajar desde 80hz en adelante , correcto? Con respecto a los otros driver que sugeris, lamentablemente no me puedo apartar de la marca (JBL) porque el bafle lo voy a hacer para un amigo y es fanatico de ella y quiere a toda costa (JBL) Y va a traerlo de afuera (eeuu), asi que esta buscando que tenemos en 8"...hasta luego.


----------



## juanfilas (Jul 14, 2016)

Hola Marabito, si me refiero a eso, los puntos de corte, JBL tiene excelentes transductores, no vas a tener problemas para conseguir transductores ideales!


----------



## marabito (Jul 14, 2016)

Ok, juan entendi, ese 5/6" debe ser muy bueno para trabajarlo como un woofer , pero como se que usas por lo general (scan speak , seass y compañia) la cosa debe andar por ahi, gracias por la ayuda, cuando llegue el mid woofer y comienze el proyecto subire fotos,hasta luego


----------



## elucches (Jul 21, 2016)

Hola, estuve leyendo esta vieja conversacion (resucitada hace poco), y la discusión que motivó la cita del libro de Briggs me hizo recordar que libros de electrónica de las décadas de 1950 y 1960, mostraban bafles siempre hechos con madera contrachapada. En Internet encontré que tanto el libro de Briggs como los que leí en mi adolescencia, son anteriores al desarrollo de MDF (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gilbert_Briggs y un parrafito que no cita fuentes en http://www.ehow.com/about_5103952_history-medium-density-fibreboard.html).
Por lo demás, muy informativo lo mostrado por juanfilas. Se agradece.


----------

